# Viscosity Bowstrings 2008 Price List. More affordable Than ever!!!!!!!



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Just wanted all to know. Our prices have changed a bit for 2008. We have moved to a new building that is larger yet less expensive. Cutting our overhead and thus allowing to pull the prices back some. All the web site updates should be complete by the first of Febuary. Repeat retail customers prior to 2008 will receive a 10% discount for your next order.


However here are just a few examples.
Hybrid-$65.00
Solo Cam-$60.00
With R/gaurd-$65.00

Our quality and service are priority #1.We have over 20 years of string making experience and I personaly will take you through your string purchase and answer any questions you may have. We use all BCY products. 8125/452x ect. First: all end loops are served, and unless specified we use .017 3d on end servings, 62xs on center servings and 62xs on all buss cable bottom servings. Halo on request is additional. All our strings are pre stretched with a 3 stage stretching process and served under extreme tention to ensure NO peep rotation, NO creep what so ever, No serving seperation and NO need for a "shoot in" period. Once you set your peep, your done. If for any reason your not thrilled with your purchase, We'll do whatever it takes to to make you happy. Unlike alot of other string manufactures your strings are made by archery fanatics. Not someone punching a clock. So like we say "When your ready to get some strings that are as involved as you are with your shooting" Look no further than Viscosity Bowstrings. We are available Monday thru Friday 8:00am -8:00pm and Sat&Sun 10:00am-5:00pm @ 1 978 204 0878
www.viscositybowstrings.com
[email protected]

Thanks so much,

Brian Visco
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

TTT Need to let everyone know.

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up Up Up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Northerner10 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just received a set, excellent service and fast shipping. I can't wait to get them on and try them out, Thanks Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Please let us know how she shoots..

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Folks, these strings are rock solid. After getting mine, I shot the bow without the peep just a few times, and then installed the peep. The peep has not moved after hundreds of shots. 

Brian's service is second to none, and his prices are more than reasonable.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Brian is a great guy, and his strings look great!!!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike. 

Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt Keep those orders coming. One at a time we'll earn your buiesness. 
Thanks
Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

up, up, up


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Payment sent. :darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Your set should go out by wen. Let us know when you get them.

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Have to keep it up top.


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian,
It was a pleasure talking to you on the phone and I look forward to getting my new strings, did they ship?

Dan Powell


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

They will ship by 3:00 today. Thanks for the business. And please if you have any archery related questions pm or call me any time.

Brian 
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

If the strings are Half as good as the customer service I will be a happy man.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

dangerous dan said:


> If the strings are Half as good as the customer service I will be a happy man.


You should be happy with them. I know I am.:darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Tim. Your 2 sets should ship by friday 1:00 pm.

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up before the end of the night.

Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt up up up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump, Bump, Bump


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't wait to get home and pick up my set they should arrive today...yea!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Man I cant wait.. Getting new strings is like getting a new set of mudders for the truck! (now only if they were 54"`s! haha)..


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine arrived as promiced and looked great, the local pro shop is installing them and hopefull i will give them a pull later today


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Top shelf strings from a first class guy. He knows a bit about archery equipment also.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Brian,

Your strings shipped on friday. Let me know when you getem.

Brian 
Viscosity Bowstrings:zip:


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Will do... Talk to you soon.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Got another set for you to do! Like we talked about, I will probably just send you the strings and cables from the PSE so that way we know they are exact! Cant wait to get mine though!


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Got my two sets today and as expected perfect.:darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks,


Let me know how they shoot

Brian


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Talked to my cousin today and told him they are ordered and the stock strings will be sent to you shortly.. Hes pumped too!


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Very purdy strings there Brian. Got them all on and set. Three twist out of the buss and she hit spot on timing. Nice Job!

You gonna be at Springfield?


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Goin? Brother im gonna burn that place down.



Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

$$$ and old strings are sitting here waiting to get shipped out! Thanks again, cant beat this kinda customer service!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Strings are on there way.

Brian


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm shooting thursday... going to miss all the gang and old friends. Only second time looking at targets this year... no more snow! 

I'll try to give you something to shoot for.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Got another set for you to do now! My other cousins hunting bow needs a little refreshing.. Looking forward to putting mine one soon as my riser gets back from MooseRidge!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up we go.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Have my cousin Ben`s old strings off and ready to go.. Waiting for payment before I send them out!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Who wouldnt want to buy a truck from a guy who built this truck??!!!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Pic.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank's Jerad,


You mean strings. And that's not even an updated picture. Yeah I guess the truck would be a good example of how much pride I take in everything I do. I'm just plain old fussy.

Thanks man,

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Oops, I tried to edit that because I even noticed it last night, guess it didnt work! Truck looks killer either way, so Id buy one of those as well if you built it!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank's Jerad,

It can be a problem sometimes. With costruction i've always been real fussy as well. It's why i've worked for myself mostly. Could never work for other people for too long. I just don't have the "good enough" attitude. I like making strings that people can count on. It gives me a great feeling knowing im helping every archer I can. Anyway thanks for the pic it looks great.

Brian
Viscosity


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got a chance to shoot mine with my new viscosity strings.

I cronoed the bow before installing the new strings

Reflex ridgeline 32
28" Draw
68lbs
398 grain arrows
old fuse strings
peep loop and leaches
256fps

After new strings Made a couple of other changes as well

Reflex ridgeline 32
28.5" draw
70lbs
398 grain arrows
peep loop and leaches
267fps


11 fps gain
so if you figure 5 fps for 1/2 inch draw length
4 fps for 2 lb increase in draw length
then the strings gave me a 4fps gain over stock fuse strings


I love the new strings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Great,

Love to here it. Thanks for the business.


Brian
Viscosity


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Got my strings today! They look freakin sweeeeeet!! Cait wait to get my bow back together and start shooting them!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Jerad,

Let me know how it goes. I got your other set today. 

Brian
Viscosity


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Got mine today as well they look great...


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool! I will let me cousin know that yovue got them.. Im just waiting on my riser to get back and ill be ready to reassemble and ready to rock!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

I cant get over how well these strings are put together! I dont even have them on my bow yet (still waiting for my riser to return from being powder coated), but I have them set up and ready to roll and pass them every time I head upstairs.. Servings look so "crisp" that its almost like some kind of art form.. Cant wait to start shooting them!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Got the strings today for my cousins bow, as well as the SBXT strings.. I put the PSE together and they look awesome! I`ll get pics of all of them as soon as I get my bow back together.. Thanks!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up we go


----------



## Cobbhunts (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump for a great guy! Just ordered a set an Brian walked me through the whole deal. Can not wait to get them on my bow!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Justin. Your strings should ship monday the latest. 

Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## silvies (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Brian, 
the strings are great, they settled right in and I haven't seen any noticable stretch. They are the best looking strings I have owned. I can tell you put a ton of pride in them. I will let you know how they work in Redding.
Thanks for the great strings, Jason Hartl


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

TTT great strings!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Heres a picture of the bow that I had Brian make up a set of strings for.. They are incredible! Also included is a picture of the strings he made for my PSE that im letting my cousin shoot! Outstanding craftsmanship!

I will also have some pictures of a Switchback XT with Viscosity strings on it as well, they look awesome too!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up we go


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ordered me a set*

Got mine on order,cant wait to get them, Brain is a great guy to deal with,Thanks


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

TTT


Roy,
We'll get them to ya in no time. Thanks for the business.


Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

Customer service is incredible!!!!!!:RockOn:
Can't wait to get the new strings


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

I spoke to Brian today and he did a great job answering my questions. Thanks Brian.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Been shooting my Vectrix the past couple days and I have noticed NO peep twist or any ill affects at all! These strings are awesome!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

free bump for ya


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

back up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the bump Roy


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

to the top


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

free bump for ya


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

The more I shoot these, the more I like them! 100% improvement over the factory fuse strings my Vectrix was wearing...

Brian, still waitin on my cousin! Should be anytime though!


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

bump for a great guy to deal with


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Back up to the top


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bump it up


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Viscosity strings*

Brian
I fired off an email to you today.

Looking forward to your reply.

Andy

:tongue:


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*Great Customer Service*

Back up for a great guy to deal with!!!!! Thanks for the help Brian!!!!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bryan,

Your cable will be out in the am. Thanks for the plug.

Brian
Viscosity


----------



## Cobbhunts (Sep 7, 2007)

Brain, 

Got the set on and they look/shoot great. I appreciate everything you helped me with. Peep does not move and anchor is dead on!! Guys/Gals you will not be disapointed.

Mtn Berry and Black on a Drenalin...........


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*great strings*

Got my set and they are awesome,Great work and craftsmanship,Some of the best work i have seen in a while,no peep rotation at all,These will be the only strings i will buy from know on,So guys and girls if you want some of the best strings on the market today,Give brian a call super guy,Fast turn around time,simply the best strings money can buy,want break the bank either.Thanks again brian will be a repeat customer


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Hey Brian...the cables/string finally came!!!

Blame it on the U.S. Mail and the blizzard,

I will post pics today:

THANKS again,

http://75.126.80.18/vb/showthread.php?t=655365


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bump it up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks again Roy.

Brian


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Here are some pics....notice the end servings = PERFECT!!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Viscosity Bowstrings*

Guy's I have been a winners choice string believer since they were first available to the public, and you couldn't convince me that there was any other string on the planet that could stand up to my expectations.... In the last couple years I felt that the quality of W/C has went down quite a bit, so it was time to start shopping.. After almost a year of reading, inspecting and asking questions of all the string builders on archerytalk... I decided to shoot Brian a pm one Sunday afternoon, and asked him a few questions. In just a few minutes I got a reply from Brian with all the answers I was looking for. I gave him a call that afternoon and drilled him with a few more questions. At this point my mind was still not made on who I was going to purchase my next set of strings from so.... I kicked it around some more and called him back on Thursday, placed my order and Tuesday they are here and ready to be installed.... Today I installed the new set of threads and with a little twist here and a little there, I was back in business...I don't know how many shots I put on them, but I can tell you my arms were just about to fall off, or at least they felt like it.... I get done shooting, take my bow into my shop and put the buss cable under the microscope.. It still looked like it came out of the package, as did the rest of the string... No serving separation and no peep rotation what so ever...I am now a Viscosity Bowstrings user and wont be looking back anytime soon......Thanks again Brian for a sweet set of strings....


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Brian, 
Just got the string and cable in the mail. I was impressed with the quality of construction the servings look impecible. I will post some pictures of them on my Ultra Elite as soon as I get them installed. I alos wanted to compliment you on the speed and quality of service. 

Thank You,
Craig Stevens


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*Back up*

Back up to the top


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the Bump guys. Craig, give me a buzz when you have a min.

Brian
Viscosity


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Beam me up scotty


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

My buddies have been raving over the strings and cables lately that you made! Ive been shooting mine, weathers still crappy so ive been limited to 20yds, but they are still looking brand new at this point and I have yet to have ANY issues with peep rotation or serving seperation which seems to be a common issue with alot of peoples strings today..


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

I got the strings on monday I have about 100 shoots on them since tuesday night when I put them on. Peep settled dead on after 3 shots. I am really impressed with the quality of them thus far. will report in after I get the first 1000 on them late next week or following week. I am taking them to the Canadian Nationals in Lethbridge I will post how they did. 
Here is pictures of the horse:

2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite 60# 30.75" draw
Viscosity Bowstring
Sure-Loc Supreme 6" 400 with blue knob kit
Sure-loc Black Eagle Scope 35mm .50 diopter
Blue Specialty Archery Super Peep with 3/32 yellow clarifier
Spot Hogg Infiniti Rest
Doinker Carbon Elite 31" Stab with matching offset (indoors) 
Doinker Quadraflex 29" Stab with matching offset (outdoors)


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Brian... still lovin my set for the Katera... top ten at the indoor worlds with them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

got it ,looks great


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up up up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bump it up


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

Bump for awesome customer service!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt! CANT beat these strings for the money! The customer service alone is worth the money!


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

Gotta bring this up......great product, great guy up we go:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Wake up Brian,I need a set of strings again(Don't worry different bow  ).


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

up top


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

*To The Top*

Well a week ago I put my new custom Viscosity Bowstring on my Hoyt UltraElite. 2 days later I headed to canada for the indoor 3d nationals, armed with my cams pencil marked to watch timing, a dozen arrows, and my Viscosity string. Well I must say the String performed flawlessly I didnt. I managed to take first for the guest MBO class but could have shot way better(Friends lossing your binos before the shoot dont help) I shot about 140 shots at the shoot with no peep rotation, no creep in the cams.
This Morning I am up to get headed to Washington to shoot the 1st leg of the NW Triple Crown in a blizzard (looking at 4 inches of snow). I now have over 1000 shots on my string and NOTHING has moved or creeped.

So to the top for an awesome string!!!!!


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

couple hundred shots on mine,and loving them,to the top


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Love them ....... To The Top


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

:darkbeerut the new strings and cable on and love them! bump for a great guy


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Ordered mine last week for my Allegiance, can't wait to get them....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*help*

sent you a pm brian ,thank you


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

over 500 shots so far = NO PEEP MOVEMENT!!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

PM sent. :darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

waiting for mine to arrive,were to be shipped last friday.Really looking forward to trying them


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bumo it up top


----------



## IBOMaine (Jul 23, 2007)

*Great Strings and Great Guy*

My two friends and I have bought at least 14 sets of strings from Brian for various bows. Every string has been perfect and Brian has been extremely helpful in each of our individual purchases. We always bought strings from a well known maker and we were pleased with the quality. Brian's strings have performed flawlessly with no peep movement and little or no adjustment needed when doing initial install. These strings are great and dealing with Brian has been a true pleasure. When you deal with Viscosity Strings you get way more than you will ever pay for.

Thanks again Brian!!! You are doing it right.

Brian Fellows
Maine IBO State Representative
OutTech Pro-Staff
LP Archery Staff


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*ttt*

we need to bring this up!


----------



## IBOMaine (Jul 23, 2007)

*ttt*

to the top for a great product.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Havent been able to shoot my bow AS MUCH AS I WOULD LIKE, but ive still been shooting trying to get ready for some outdoor stuff.. Waiting on a new sight before I hit the 3d shoots.. These strings are still looking and performing flawlessly.. Im confident when I say this, I dont think ill ever have the need to try anybody elses strings and cables.. Already found the best, I really dont think they can be any better..

Brian, should have my other cousins strings on the way soon since hes going back to work after being laid off for a few months.. Possibly one other friend of mine is looking to get some for his Vectrix, ill be in contact as soon as I hear from them..


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Alan,

Strings will be out the door asap



Brian
Viscosity


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Anxiously waiting for mine. I need my APA to look pretty this weekend.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Came in today. They're looking mighty fine. The Peep is solid. Serving seems tight. I'm genuinely impressed thus far.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

I cannot wait for mine and I don't even have the bow yet, ordered them and the bow the same day, hope both arrive this week.


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bump for some awesome strings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Did get my strings for an older pearson and a PSE diablo I don't have yet. They look great. Ordered another set for my switchback. Strings must be seen to be appreciated!!


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

keep it at the top,simply the best strings on the market,:darkbeer:


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*got it*

Got my switchback string today,fine work as all ways,Thanks Roy


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Got my strings today. Without a doubt the best customer service around.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Brian, should have the string for the crossbow out here soon! Works been crazy and I havent been home early enough to hit up the post office.. Will be sweet to get pops a custom set for his crossbow though!

Guys, I cant express enough how nice it is to deal with Brian.. Definatly one of the nicest people ive met (well, I hope to meet Brian in person eventually!) in the industry! The guy will bend over backwards for you, and his attention to detail while making strings is what sets his strings apart from others!

Still lovin these strings!


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

ttt for some fine strings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

the man can sell more on the front page,here is a bump for ya brain:beer:


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

Bump to the front,great strings


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

bump it up:darkbeer:


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

loomis said:


> the man can sell more on the front page,here is a bump for ya brain:beer:



:thumbs_up


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Should have the crossbow string out here eventually!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Back up to the top.


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine are great and look smokin......... thanks!


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*lets keep it up top*

great strings guy's no worries here,and at a price anyone can afford.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up,Up,Up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

To the top


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*to the top*

free bump for awsome strings


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

Here is a holiday bump for ya brian:darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Brian.. I know ive said it before, but i`ll be sending my cousins strings and cables out this week if I ever make it home from work in time! Ive also gotta get that crossbow string off and sent out too.. Have another buddy with a Trykon who may want a set before the season too.. Everyone I show my bow to is impressed with the quality of these strings!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

TTT:wink:


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*ttt*

:darkbeer:up it goes


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been shooting my latest set from Brian on my Protec with spirals. I probably have over 500 shots on that string and my peep is still exactly where it was when I installed it. 
I would put Brian's strings on the day before a shoot - that's how good they are!


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

*new strings*

i got my new strings and cables 6 weeks ago. i finally put them on yesterday.
never had changed cables before. hated to jump in and do it. well they turned out great. i had to do very little adjustment. no peep turn. A+++++


----------



## coolrunner (Feb 23, 2008)

*Lx*

Brain The strings you made for my lx is great . thank you stacey.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up, Up, Up


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Brian,
Got the Prestige set yesterday and put them on last night. As always a grreat job! Thanks.

Mike


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Still diggin my strings!!! but due to some recent complications with "stuff" (not archery related), alot of things have been set on the back burner, but I think everythings turning around.. Therefore I should be back on track and shooting regularly again and back in the game putting the proper usage to these strings and cables!...


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

bump for the man with 

*THE BEST END SERVINGS in the business!!*


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I put the 38 Ultra set on last night. As always they are great. The above post is right on. I can't tell you how many people check out the end servings on your strings and ask about them. I will keep letting everyone know and I guess I'll be staying busy putting them on for everyone when they get here! On the plus side I am getting good at installing strings and tuning both Hoyt and Mathews bows.


----------



## jeeper1 (May 14, 2008)

*Bowtech Guardian*

Brian, Thanks for the great customer service. I have posted payment via PayPal for my Guardian string and cable set. Thanks...Jeff H.


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*back up top*

best strings out their,:darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up, Up, Up,


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

*Viscosity Strings*

Thanks Brian for the great service! Soon as the state 3d is over I will be outfitting my Apex 7 with them. Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

TTT Got the new archery shop up and runnin and now have both Viscosity and Tepee Archery runnin at full tilt. Taking orders and shipping 6 to 8 day's.

Brian
Viscosity


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for some great strings and customer service!!


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT. 

Best customer service on AT!!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Heard Brians been real busy with his new shop and what not.. Wish I could get out there to see the shop in person!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

These are the best strings I have ever seen!!! I put them on my Elite Z28 and it shoots even better than before!!!! I put these on a my bow went to exact specs! Brian thanks for a great set of strings and cables at a very good price!!!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PDX28 (May 26, 2008)

*String for Martin Scepter 4*

Hi Brian,

got my strings today and I must say they are awesome.

Excellent quality, probably the best serving I've seen and best thing is that they are shooting just perfect. 

Keep up the good work - it was worth waiting a little bit longer for such well made and not expensive string.

You definitely got another long-term customer.

Greetings from Oregon.


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Brian for the super service and super quality! The ProTec set looks outstanding with the Safari color and you covered my butt on that one. Will have more orders soon.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Any time mike. Glad we could help.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

what is the status of my Z28 string and cables?


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I got a bow from Veroshooter and he told me if I wanted to try something new other than WC and VT to try Brian's strings...

I am very, very impressed. He chose the colors and I got them sooner than expected. 

Very satisfied to say the least

God Bless, JB


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

The latest order for the Ultrasport was once again perfect. The owner of the bow asked me how come the peep came straight back when he drew the bow He had never had a string that did what it was supposed to do! Needless to say he won't get strings anywhere else now!


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

to the top


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Just wanted to give Brian a big :thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Went by his shop yesterday and this place has to have the nicest indoor range I have ever seen in the Northeast. He is very serious about archery and helping other archers out with his knowledge. I cant wait to get my Apex back with a new set of Viscosity Custom Bow strings on it and start trying to pound those little x's. Keep up the good job Brian and thanks again
Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

*pics of my Apex*

Viscosity Custom


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

*Sick Serving*

Very Tight


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Bump for you Brian :shade:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ttt for ya Brian.


----------

